# Simplicity Signature 1524E



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I posted this in the Simplicity forum, but noticed there's only about 1% of the posts in this section, and I need to make a decision soon. 

I have a small local, family owned business that I have dealt with for years. They sell simplicity products. I am lo0king at the Signature 1524E

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty.html












It is $1800. Is there any reason I shouldn't buy it? I am not shopping this guy for price, having a local qualified source for parts maybe labor and supporting a small business is important to me.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

There is nothing fancy or cutting edge about the P line and have been produced virtually unchanged for the last 15 yrs.

What you do get is build quality of a tank, ease of service, a light, heated grips and my favorite electric chute controls. Support your local guy.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ssion/100298-simplicity-p1728e-eye-candy.html


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Not helpful in the slightest, but that's quite a machine, if i purchased new looking for a 2 stage it would be down to that model or the Ariens Platinum 24.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

In My Experiences with Simplicity Products, The Build Quality is Very Good.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the input. I have to do three houses, and the town plows in my driveway, so I have to get a machine that can plow through a plowed in driveway. I really don't want anything bigger than a 24 inch. Getting it in and out could be a pain in the ass. 

I'm not looking for fancy or cutting edge, so that description is OK by me. I'm looking for effective and reliable unit that will last for years. My last machine as it is. 

That being said, I always like to put the biggest engine on anything that has an engine. The Simplicity has a 305CC engine (think about 11HP) and the Ariens/Husqvarna has the 420 CC engine (thinking about 13HP) 

Is this something I need to be concerned about for a driveway that's about 50x25? Keep in mind, my current one is only 5HP, and it's ALMOST adequate. ALMOST!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

jsup said:


> That being said, I always like to put the biggest engine on anything that has an engine. The Simplicity has a 305CC engine (think about 11HP) and the Ariens/Husqvarna has the 420 CC engine (thinking about 13HP)


No 420cc engine on a 24" machine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> No 420cc engine on a 24" machine.


OK, It's the 369 vs the 305. 60CC is a pretty big number isn't it? About 20% more displacement.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> No 420cc engine on a 24" machine.


BTW, what did you do to modify your machine?? heads? Valves? What?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

The signature series are awesome. I had a beautiful new 32 inch and unfortunately the chute controls were constantly breaking leaving me with no control over the chute. After replacing under warranty a few times I turned it back into my dealer and got a new Honda blower. 
I would stay away from them based on my experience. My dealer also said he had major problems and had many returns not just mine due to these rocker switches.. I did love it as it was very well constructed but for that I would be still using it.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

How long ago was this?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

jsup said:


> How long ago was this?


Bought it new in 2014 I believe and it went bye bye in 2016.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

OK, the guy at the store told me about historical switch problems, and told me they have improved the design in the past couple years. I'm surprised they don't rubber seal them and use dielectric grease on the inside. He told me they were typically internal problems with the switch. Fortunately, they are easy to change. What I'll do if I have a problem is tell him to order me a set (one for each side) and keep it on the shelf on my garage. 

I keep belts and sheer pins in the garage with my current blower. It's good to have spares for wear parts. I have had to change a belt in the middle of blowing once. I was glad to have it. Changed out belts in the snow. Fun stuff.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

jsup said:


> OK, the guy at the store told me about historical switch problems, and told me they have improved the design in the past couple years. I'm surprised they don't rubber seal them and use dielectric grease on the inside. He told me they were typically internal problems with the switch. Fortunately, they are easy to change. What I'll do if I have a problem is tell him to order me a set (one for each side) and keep it on the shelf on my garage.
> 
> I keep belts and sheer pins in the garage with my current blower. It's good to have spares for wear parts. I have had to change a belt in the middle of blowing once. I was glad to have it. Changed out belts in the snow. Fun stuff.


That's a great plan but I paid $2500 bucks for it and it was unreliable. It was built very well. steel beams for gawd sake. And the drive mechanisms are very robust as well. I just did not trust it anymore. I am going to my local dealer and see if the switches were changed on the 2017 models.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

rosco61 said:


> That's a great plan but I paid $2500 bucks for it and it was unreliable. It was built very well. steel beams for gawd sake. And the drive mechanisms are very robust as well. I just did not trust it anymore. I am going to my local dealer and see if the switches were changed on the 2017 models.


Well that's just it. It's built like a tank, as said previously, and has a briggs engine which parts will always be available, and I can always replace it. I hope they did address the switch issue, in fact, I'll call them tomorrow and see what they did to address it. 

I can always re-wire and swap out a switch. I'll call Simplicity tomorrow and ask the question.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I have 2 Simplicity dealers that I go to from time to time. Both say there were issues with first generation rocker switches. The switch has been redesigned and both dealers say no issues with current switch. I'd have to say that this is my favorite line of snowblowers. The tank like construction is unequaled among any. IMHO you would have to go Ariens Pro series to get as sturdy a frame as the Signatures. Also don't worry about a few less CC's because the Power Boost feature of the Signature line will chew up any EOD you face.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Zavie said:


> I have 2 Simplicity dealers that I go to from time to time. Both say there were issues with first generation rocker switches. The switch has been redesigned and both dealers say no issues with current switch. I'd have to say that this is my favorite line of snowblowers. The tank like construction is unequaled among any. IMHO you would have to go Ariens Pro series to get as sturdy a frame as the Signatures. Also don't worry about a few less CC's because the Power Boost feature of the Signature line will chew up any EOD you face.


What I like about bigger displacement is more rotating mass, more torque, more power. Less work/stress on the internals. Assuming the quality of the internals is all equal. 

Thanks for the info on the switches. That's the same thing I heard. 

What is driving my decision, all other things being equal, is the dealer. He's just a good guy who is honest. I don't think there is much difference from top brand to top brand, they'll all be pretty good. That's what I'm trying to find out here. If there are any weaknesses in one specific brand, like the switches.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jsup said:


> What I like about bigger displacement is more rotating mass, more torque, more power. Less work/stress on the internals. Assuming the quality of the internals is all equal.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the switches. That's the same thing I heard.
> 
> What is driving my decision, all other things being equal, is the dealer. He's just a good guy who is honest. I don't think there is much difference from top brand to top brand, they'll all be pretty good. That's what I'm trying to find out here. If there are any weaknesses in one specific brand, like the switches.


Both my Simplicity dealers are excellent and I'd have no problem buying from them. My full line Ariens dealer is mainly a chain saw guy who sells and services Ariens. I'd never purchase an Ariens from him or let him touch an Ariens if I'd bought it elsewhere. 
Even though we get a fair amount of snow here no Honda dealer will carry any of the 2 stage models. They will only special order, they say there is no demand. I wish the Toro PowerMax HD 928 OHXE were 24" or even 26", the 28" gets a little wide for me but still it's very close to the Simplicity for me on my list of top blowers.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I also love the very robust build quality of the Simplicity Signature Pro Series. In recent years there have been many complaints about their electric chute failing. Their corporate customer support is almost non-existent. If you look at their website the reviews are pretty low on most of their machines. That being said you do have a local dealer you trust, which is a plus. I would go with the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO for $1499. I am very happy with this machine so far (plenty of power per inch will go through a plow pile with ease) and Ariens support is very good, it is a family owned and operated company that provides American jobs. All consumer 2-Stage snowblowers now have engines outsourced to Asia so we don't have a choice there. Good luck on your search.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Both my Simplicity dealers are excellent and I'd have no problem buying from them. My full line Ariens dealer is mainly a chain saw guy who sells and services Ariens. I'd never purchase an Ariens from him or let him touch an Ariens if I'd bought it elsewhere.
> Even though we get a fair amount of snow here no Honda dealer will carry any of the 2 stage models. They will only special order, they say there is no demand. I wish the Toro PowerMax HD 928 OHXE were 24" or even 26", the 28" gets a little wide for me but still it's very close to the Simplicity for me on my list of top blowers.


I don't want to get anyone mad, but I think the Hondas, in all things, are over priced. But thanks for putting Simplicity in the ranks of "top blowers" that's what I'm trying to learn. 

From what I'm reading, it's a toss up between Ariens and Simplicity, with Ariens being more popular, but not necessarily BETTER. 

I do like the steel sides on the Simplicity. Seems much stronger than tubular handles. That's just my bias.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> I also love the very robust build quality of the Simplicity Signature Pro Series. In recent years there have been many complaints about their electric chute failing. Their corporate customer support is almost non-existent. If you look at their website the reviews are pretty low on most of their machines. That being said you do have a local dealer you trust, which is a plus. I would go with the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO for $1499. I am very happy with this machine so far (plenty of power per inch will go through a plow pile with ease) and Ariens support is very good, it is a family owned and operated company that provides American jobs. All consumer 2-Stage snowblowers now have engines outsourced to Asia so we don't have a choice there. Good luck on your search.


Thanks, that's $300 less than the simplicity. I'm looking for REAL Ariens dealers locally to call in the morning, not Home Despot.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jsup said:


> Thanks, that's $300 less than the simplicity. I'm looking for REAL Ariens dealers locally to call in the morning, not Home Despot.


Understood. Hopefully there is a dealer in your area that's not too far away you can check the Ariens website. The Platinum models are only available through independant dealers, if you are financing the machine Sheffield offers some very good finance rates through your local dealer less than 1% interest with. $50. loan fee I believe.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

rosco61 said:


> The signature series are awesome. I had a beautiful new 32 inch and unfortunately the chute controls were constantly breaking leaving me with no control over the chute. After replacing under warranty a few times I turned it back into my dealer and got a new Honda blower.
> I would stay away from them based on my experience. My dealer also said he had major problems and had many returns not just mine due to these rocker switches.. I did love it as it was very well constructed but for that I would be still using it.


Where I work we just took delivery of three more Simplicity's replacing the older Tecumseh equipped machines for a total of eight all having the electric chute controls now with little trouble from them. In three years I have probably replaced two rocker switches and two control motors doing commercial service. Some of the snow help we get are very hard on equipment bouncing them out of a truck, mashing rocker switches sideways instead of pushing down, changing speeds without disengaging drive, holding drive controls on with a frozen up job site trailer stored machine, ingesting FOD, shutting engines down at full throttle, keeping switches depressed after movement comes to a stop, multiple operators, etc etc etc. 

While prepping the new machines in October the rocker switches for chute control are beefier looking from last years model.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> Understood. Hopefully there is a dealer in your area that's not too far away you can check the Ariens website. The Platinum models are only available through independant dealers, if you are financing the machine Sheffield offers some very good finance rates through your local dealer less than 1% interest with. $50. loan fee I believe.


I searched on Ariens site, and there's no dealers within a reasonable distance from me. That sucks as they seem to be very popular and well liked. The shop I am talking about must be Ariens certified repair shop, he has a bunch out front for repair. I'll ask him tomorrow.

Yeah, simplicity is doing the Sheffield deal too. No payments until May next year, than 12 months no interest. No point in using my money when I can use theirs. 

I have 2 snow blowers to sell, one is mine one is my dads, I figure between them I'll get $500 toward the new one.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

jsup-

The Simplicity machine you are looking at is one heck of a machine. I have never had the opportunity to test drive one of the new ones....only looked at them, but the "bones" of the machine are pretty much exactly the same as the Simplicity 860 DLX that I own. Mine sports a Tecumseh 8hp OHV and is a no frills machine, but what others have said.....it's built like a brick $hithouse and I don't believe there is anything quite as stout out there from the other manufacturers. Even with it being built that way, it is surprisingly easy to move around. 

As for Ariens, I won't discount them as being a decent machine (along with toro), but one of the reasons you don't see/hear as much about Simplicity vs. the others.......marketing. Ariens is the McDonald's of the snowblower world and you can find a seller almost on every corner....which would make Toro...Burger King. :grin:

It's been a great machine that I wouldn't trade for anything but maybe a Yamaha...(I love my Yamaha products)......I live in South Dakota, where we don't get dumped with a ton of snow but everything we seem to get is very wet/heavy and it has handled everything I have put it thru and asked for more. The machine will probably outlive me....(and I'm only 41)

We are a small but wild bunch passionate about our brand! 

Good luck in your choice

Steve


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Please let us know what you end up with I have not seen a Simplicity but I have heard of them.All good news.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dragonsm said:


> jsup-
> 
> The Simplicity machine you are looking at is one heck of a machine. I have never had the opportunity to test drive one of the new ones....only looked at them, but the "bones" of the machine are pretty much exactly the same as the Simplicity 860 DLX that I own. Mine sports a Tecumseh 8hp OHV and is a no frills machine, but what others have said.....it's built like a brick $hithouse and I don't believe there is anything quite as stout out there from the other manufacturers. Even with it being built that way, it is surprisingly easy to move around.
> 
> ...


I looked at those Yamahas, I like Yamaha equipment too, I've never had a bad experience with a Yamaha product. All I can say is WOW!!! They are expensive. Very nice, but they should be for that money. And I thought Honda was proud of their stuff...geeze. 

I am leaning toward the Simplicity because the dealer is close, a real Ariens dealer is too far.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Where I work we just took delivery of three more Simplicity's replacing the older Tecumseh equipped machines for a total of eight all having the electric chute controls now with little trouble from them. In three years I have probably replaced two rocker switches and two control motors doing commercial service. Some of the snow help we get are very hard on equipment bouncing them out of a truck, mashing rocker switches sideways instead of pushing down, changing speeds without disengaging drive, holding drive controls on with a frozen up job site trailer stored machine, ingesting FOD, shutting engines down at full throttle, keeping switches depressed after movement comes to a stop, multiple operators, etc etc etc.
> 
> While prepping the new machines in October the rocker switches for chute control are beefier looking from last years model.


Great info, thanks. 

BTW, how many HP is the commercial B&S 14.5 TQ engine? I'm thinking about 11 is this right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

I paid $100 for an old simplicity 860 that had fallen off a trailer at speed. Repaired and straightened out. Engine was too expensive to fix so I installed 8hp predator. It's very heavy and once adjusted with new belts etc it's a snowkiller. With chains it climbs up sloping pathway throwing 12 inches of snow all the way. They are commercial grade machines, designed to run all day every day, simple to wrench on and parts are cheap. Mine is at least 30 yrs old and I can get almost any part here up in maine, or mail order.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I got the simplicity, now I'm anxiously waiting for snow.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you follow this forum, the top brands are Honda, Simplicity, Ariens, Toro. Where Ariens makes some low end models as consumer models, then they have the better Pro line. I don't think Simplicity does that, making low end models. All their models are well built. I know little about Toro so I can't comment.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

In all the years I've blown snow I haven't seen many Simplicitys but when talking to the owners they all say what great machines they are. Even their entry level models are very robust. There are a couple of dealers in my area and I'm seriously thinking of buying one when we move next year.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Cograts ,what a nice Christmas present to your self


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you follow this forum, the top brands are Honda, Simplicity, Ariens, Toro. Where Ariens makes some low end models as consumer models, then they have the better Pro line. I don't think Simplicity does that, making low end models. All their models are well built. I know little about Toro so I can't comment.


I THINK Simplicity's lower end model could be the Briggs branded machines. I'm not 100% sure of that. But yeah, there doesn't seem to be anything like the Signature Series on the market from anyone else. Electric Chutes, Headlight, heated grips, and built like a tank.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

69ariens said:


> Cograts ,what a nice Christmas present to your self


Did my wife tell you to post that? Sounds like her. :smile_big:


----------



## alan01346 (Dec 26, 2017)

When they work they're great but it seems like there's always something wrong with mine. Oops, I have the P1728E. Bought it new from a local small dealer in 2013, paid $1700. There's a lot of vibration from it being a big single cylinder engine (the dealer's explanation) so a lot of stuff rattles loose. Apparently they never heard of Locktite. The first or 2nd time it went back to the dealer it had stopped moving forward, I opened the bottom cover, and a bunch of parts fell out. I had no idea where they went.

For a year or more I've had no light, because when I replace the bulb it blows again as soon as I rev it up to full throttle. The voltage regulator has a ground connection which is probably loose or fell off. I have a feeling it's buried somewhere like behind the flywheel, I haven't looked.

Right now I've signed up because I'm trying to replace a shear pin only the holes don't seem to line up to get the broken piece of the old one out. I need to move something endwise except it's already up against the stop.

I've owned Simplicity walk behind tractors from the 50s and 60s and had fun playing with them but they took a lot of tinkering. I'd paid at most $50 and they were basically toys. To spend $1700 on a new machine and expect it to be a reliable appliance has been very disappointing. I wish I could get my money back.

But when it's working it'll sail right through an 18 inch drift and barely sound like it's working hard. It's almost worth, some summer, doing about a complete teardown of everything external to the engine, using Locktite on everything and retorquing with a torque wrench. Most of my problems have been due to things that loosened up.

Oh and for about the first 3 years I could never get it started for the first storm, I finally figured out a way. Crank it over with the electric starter, meanwhile pump the primer button a few times. The key and gas shutoff should both be horizontal to start, the choke is counterclockwise for on. The icons are useless. It came with a free sample of gas preserver, which rotted through the float for the gas gauge, so that doesn't work anymore. I buy mid-grade gas for it and my lawn tractor now, try not to have old gas in there.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh great. I hope if anything happens, it happens before the warrantee runs out. Maybe you just got a bad one, I hope. Perhaps it's the dealer who put it together didn't pay much attention? IDK. Thanks for the insights, I have it now, gotta hope it's one of the good one.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the Pro Series Simplicity blowers a ton. I guess it stems from the fact that over the 35 years I've been buying Briggs powered equipment I've never had one that has disappointed. Would not hesitate to buy one today, not for one second. I'm sure you will have many years of great service from it.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

One of the things I'd like to do is replace a lot of the nut and bolt on them with stainless. What's on there now don't look like stainless, and don't appear to be zinc coated.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Zavie said:


> I like the Pro Series Simplicity blowers a ton. I guess it stems from the fact that over the 35 years I've been buying Briggs powered equipment I've never had one that has disappointed. Would not hesitate to buy one today, not for one second. I'm sure you will have many years of great service from it.


Thanks.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jsup said:


> Thanks for all the input. I have to do three houses, and the town plows in my driveway, so I have to get a machine that can plow through a plowed in driveway. I really don't want anything bigger than a 24 inch. Getting it in and out could be a pain in the ass.
> 
> I'm not looking for fancy or cutting edge, so that description is OK by me. I'm looking for effective and reliable unit that will last for years. My last machine as it is.
> 
> ...


using 3600x 14 trqe for the lil motor and 3600x 18.5 for the big motor
305cc==about9.2 hp
420 cc = about 13.36 hp
even using the cc to hp chart the 305 is 10 hp max
cc for the 420 is 14hp


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

1132le said:


> using 3600x 14 trqe for the lil motor and 3600x 18.5 for the big motor
> 305cc==about9.2 hp
> 420 cc = about 13.36 hp
> even using the cc to hp chart the 305 is 10 hp max
> cc for the 420 is 14hp


I've never seen that formula before. Is it generally accepted? Where can I find the HP/TQ mapping chart? I'm just curious since my last blower was rated in HP, I want to see how far up I'm moving.

If you look at the Briggs and Stratton site:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...er-engines/1450-professional-series-snow.html

Here's how I read it:

The torque curve they print is 2000-3600 with peak torque of just over 14.5 FTLB at 2800. It starts falling off at 3600. What we can't see is what the TQ is at 5250. HP=TQ at 5250. There also isn't enough past 3600 to see how hard the TQ falls past that point. It could go right off a cliff by 5250. 

Because there is not necessarily a direct relationship between HP and TQ, I'm not sure how to relate the two.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jsup said:


> I've never seen that formula before. Is it generally accepted? Where can I find the HP/TQ mapping chart? I'm just curious since my last blower was rated in HP, I want to see how far up I'm moving.
> 
> If you look at the Briggs and Stratton site:
> 
> ...


Subtracting 10% of rated trqe that happens around2500 to 3200 depending on motor is fairly safe 
most motors are not set at 3600 most dont set there motors with a tach
in most cases that would bring the avg joe homeowner in on the low scale or worse for hp
if the motor is rated at 14.5 trq its prolly only 13 lbs at 3600 imo thats a high guess
13x3600=46800 div by 5252=8.91 hp

https://movingsnow.com/2008/cc-to-torque-to-hp-conversion-update/



trqe x rpm div by 5252 is the way to go


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

1132le said:


> Subtracting 10% of rated trqe that happens around2500 to 3200 depending on motor is fairly safe
> most motors are not set at 3600 most dont set there motors with a tach
> in most cases that would bring the avg joe homeowner in on the low scale or worse for hp
> if the motor is rated at 14.5 trq its prolly only 13 lbs at 3600 imo thats a high guess
> ...


Thanks.


----------

